# What is your favorite cuban marca?



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Just as the title says, what is your favorite cuban marca?

It's very difficult to choose as I love many of them, but if you put a gun to my head I would have to choose Montecristo. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a newb in the Habanos realm but my pick would be Bolivar. I like strength in my cigars and it seems that the Bolivar's that I've smoked have the most oomph in them that fits my profile.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Gumby-cr said:


> I'm a newb in the Habanos realm but my pick would be Bolivar. I like strength in my cigars and it seems that the Bolivar's that I've smoked have the most oomph in them that fits my profile.


I have also enjoyed every Bolivar I have tried, and they are known for being amongst the stronger cc's

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Romeo y Julieta hits me right. Montecristo and Partagas follow closely behind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I've bought and smoked more H Upmann than any other marca.
But really enjoy Trinidad.

I like everything except Cohiba and the low end stuff.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Scap said:


> I've bought and smoked more H Upmann than any other marca.
> 
> But really enjoy Trinidad.
> 
> I like everything except Cohiba and the low end stuff.


I do love Cohibas, but are too pricey for my budget the majority of the time. I only buy them for special occasions and when I get some kind of windfall money like the covid stimulus checks.

The Cohiba Robusto is one of my all time favorite smokes.

I actually enjoy all the bargain cc's like Jose Piedra, Quintero and Vegueros. To me, they are good smokes at a bargain price which is nice on my tight budget to buy 30 cc's a month since I smoke one a day except on rare occasion.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I do love Cohibas, but are too pricey for my budget the majority of the time. I only buy them for special occasions and when I get some kind of windfall money like the covid stimulus checks.
> 
> The Cohiba Robusto is one of my all time favorite smokes.
> 
> ...


I don't consider JL low end. They make a damn good stick.

Cohiba is *in my opinion* over hyped and if smoked side by side with any other CC in a blind test not worthy of the special band and pricing.

I have a box of CoRo that I've given more away than smoked. It's gotta be close to 7 yrs old now, so maybe they've gotten better...all I know is that it's the first and last Cohiba box I'll ever purchase.

That being said, if you love them, more power to you! I'm one less person artificially driving the price up. :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Scap said:


> I don't consider JL low end. They make a damn good stick.
> 
> Cohiba is *in my opinion* over hyped and if smoked side by side with any other CC in a blind test not worthy of the special band and pricing.
> 
> ...


I actually meant to say jose l Piedra, not Juan Lopez. I edited that.

I only ever get the Robustos, which I agree are overpriced like all Cohibas, and Siglo II's. Those 2 are close to being worth the price compared to the rest, but I rarely buy either due to the cost. To me those 2 are worth the extra money for special occasions and windfall money.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not sure I have a "favorite". If I go by the number of cigars smoked by marca it would be Jose L Piedra. That is because at their price point they are a decent smoke, not great but by no means bad. 

If I'm going by overall flavor profiles in my wheel house; I really like most Partagas and Bolivars. I really enjoy and love some H. Upmanns and really don't like others. I wish I had put away a lifetime supply of Upmann Petite Coronas.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Trinidad is the most consistent. 
I’ve never had a bad Trini, plenty of not so good everything else. I’m not saying nothing has ever tasted better, but it’s often a crap shoot with other marca.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Rondo said:


> Trinidad is the most consistent.
> 
> I've never had a bad Trini, plenty of not so good everything else. I'm not saying nothing has ever tasted better, but it's often a crap shoot with other marca.


I do love the Reyes and Coloniales and have a couple Vigias but haven't tried one yet. I can't recall having any issues with any of the many Reyes and Coloniales I've had either, but have had the occasional Issue with most others.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones (Aug 17, 2020)

Rondo said:


> Trinidad is the most consistent.
> I've never had a bad Trini, plenty of not so good everything else. I'm not saying nothing has ever tasted better, but it's often a crap shoot with other marca.


I'd agree the Trinis have the most consistent construction of the CCs, almost like a Premium NC.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Damn tough call to name a favorite. Top3 for Me have been Bolivar , Partagas and montecristo. Always enjoyed la Gloria cubana but those have been discontinued 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Depends on what basis.


 I smoke the most Partagas (Partagases? Partagai?), more than anything else because of their rather satisfying range of "cheap & cheerfuls". (not that there aren't other more highly regarded cigars in the mix I like too)
 Montecristo is my favorite based on balance of profile, brand image, and relative cost. And Montes are second in total number smoked (though both Bolivar and RyJ are pretty close in that regard).
 If it's based on an individual cigar from the marca, my top favorite mainstream regular production cigar is the H.Upmann Mag46.

So, I guess the answer is Partagas, Montecristo, and H.Upmann are each my "favorite" in their own way.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

No favorites, There’s only been a couple that I actually liked and none that had the wow factor or made me wish I had more. Most are okay, smokable but that’s about it. There’s still a few I’m interested in trying so I haven’t completely given up on CC yet but it’s a close call.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I always considered Bolivar to be my number 1 but I came to the realization about a year ago that I have more Partagas than any other brand. So going by personal stock only it would be Partagas, Bolivar and Trinidad respectively for me


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

protekk said:


> I always considered Bolivar to be my number 1 but I came to the realization about a year ago that I have more Partagas than any other brand. So going by personal stock only it would be Partagas, Bolivar and Trinidad respectively for me


_My mirror the only difference being for myself is.
I flipped that switch about 20 or so years ago.
:vs_cool:_


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

It has been awhile since I've been able to smoke a cigar. (Has to be outdoors.) I've rarely been disappointed with the flavor of RyJ although the roll on some has been inconsistent.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

For me, H Upmann for sure, though I can’t say my sample range has been huge. My favorite is Corona Major followed by the lovable Half Corona. Both of those sticks have been amazingly consistent for me.

I’ve never smoked a Cohiba or Montecristo that I enjoyed and I’ve had a few. 

Partagas have been really hit and miss for me, other than the Lusitania which I absolutely love. 

I’m also very happy with Ramon Allones for the the RASS and RASCC.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Piper said:


> It has been awhile since I've been able to smoke a cigar. (Has to be outdoors.) I've rarely been disappointed with the flavor of RyJ although the roll on some has been inconsistent.





ebnash said:


> For me, H Upmann for sure, though I can't say my sample range has been huge. My favorite is Corona Major followed by the lovable Half Corona. Both of those sticks have been amazingly consistent for me.
> 
> I've never smoked a Cohiba or Montecristo that I enjoyed and I've had a few.
> 
> ...


Interesting responses from you seasoned Pipe smokers. :wink2:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Piper said:
> 
> 
> > It has been awhile since I've been able to smoke a cigar. (Has to be outdoors.) I've rarely been disappointed with the flavor of RyJ although the roll on some has been inconsistent.
> ...


Yeah, that's laughable, in my case. I'm not seasoned in anything tobacco related. I started smoking cigars in January of 2017. If I had to guess, I'd say I started smoking pipes about a year later has never been year round. I typically bounce back and forth between pipes and cigars a couple times a year. Basically, I smoke cigars until I start to tire of them. Then I'll light a pipe and love it so much that I only smoke pipes for months and then for some reason, I'll decide to switch back.

You'll rarely ever see me posting both pipes and cigars being smoked at any given time.

I'm currently back on pipes for the last couple months or so.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ebnash said:


> Yeah, that's laughable, in my case. I'm not seasoned in anything tobacco related. I started smoking cigars in January of 2017. If I had to guess, I'd say I started smoking pipes about a year later has never been year round. I typically bounce back and forth between pipes and cigars a couple times a year. Basically, I smoke cigars until I start to tire of them. Then I'll light a pipe and love it so much that I only smoke pipes for months and then for some reason, I'll decide to switch back.
> 
> You'll rarely ever see me posting both pipes and cigars being smoked at any given time.
> 
> I'm currently back on pipes for the last couple months or so.


I tried pipes many times.
I just couldn't get into them.
Wish i could have.
Nice to switch back and forth.
And save money at the same time.:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I tried pipes many times.
> I just couldn't get into them.
> Wish i could have.
> Nice to switch back and forth.
> And save money at the same time.:vs_cool:


Trust me, you've saved money. You can spend a fortune on pipes and there are guys out there with 100's of pounds of pipe tobacco in their "Cellar"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ebnash said:


> Trust me, you've saved money. You can spend a fortune on pipes and there are guys out there with 100's of pounds of pipe tobacco in their "Cellar"


Yeah i guess just another Rabbits hole. :vs_laugh::wink2::vs_cool:


----------

